# Calling Southern Reps! - Elvetham Heath Car Show, 22nd July



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Firstly an apology, since selling my beloved TT, I've neglected my friends on this forums somewhat! NuTTs recent email reminding me you're still here prompted me to write!! :

JULY 22nd 2007

This Car show / fete is held annually at Elvetham Heath, Fleet, Hampshire

What started off as a few residents getting together on the green is developing into quite a big car gathering, the organizers like to have reprensetation from all types of car owners clubs and racing teams, we are taking a few hot rods, and probably one of racing cars too, but there is going to be representation from Porsche OCâ€™s Lambo OCâ€™s, Corvette, GT40 etc etc I also hear that Basingstoke Audi / Camberley Audi are coming along.

Check out the website here:

http://www.elvethamheathcarshow.co.uk/

All prizes raffled will raise funds for the Macmillan Cancer Relief and the Phyllis Tuckwell Hospice.
This is a non profit event

If there is any chance that we could have some representation, however small from TTOC (IMHO one of the best organised OCâ€™s that I have ever come across (Grovel Grovel!) It would be great ! Please contact the organizer (via the contact us page) on the website, direct to let him know how many cars you may have (There is limited space and I know from experience that we could end up overrun with TTâ€™s which of course is no bad thing!) but say 6 or so cars would be perfect if anyone is available.

Hope you are all well, I can't believe how long I haven't posted for!

Donna


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Donna !

Nice little show it seems, lets see if we can get the SolenTTeers to support this?

What are your wheels now? What happened to ROO ?

J


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

LOL! I haven't seen ROO in 2 years....AHhhhhhh Very missed actually, but I have a 911 to heal the wounds!!

I've PM'd Ya

Donna


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cool ! 
Keep this thread going and lets get to the Heath on 22nd July


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

As its round the corner we'd probably do something on this...


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

That's in my manor! July is a ridiculously busy month for me but I might be able to attend, have to see nearer the time.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

A healthy B U M P up the board ! 8)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

John we will have to make that the monthly meet I think looks like a good excuse for a trip oop north :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So any commiTTments yet? :?



The organisers are asking me to book a space for HOW MANY CARS 

:roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Please show any interest thanks :wink:


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

C'mon guys - summer on the Heath in Hampshire! We're takin the Hot Rod, you gotta come to see that!!.....

http://rides.webshots.com/photo/2505458 ... 6152MjRXas

and also to show the youngsters what a real owners club is all about!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

WOW bet that sounds nicer than a TT :wink:

http://www.slponline.com/av/M31015-2.mp3


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

HI Everyone, Just bumping this up now we are nearer the time, who's up for coming along and showing Hampshire some of the best TT's, its all for a very good cause...


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

We will be there, myself and Morgan

Whos' organising it, TTOTAL? or do we need to contact someone?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Sorry can't make this show, over in Holland that weekend but should not stop other Surrey members from going.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I can't make it either 

It's my birthday so have other things planned I'm afraid.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I'm going to make contact to get a pitch , we'd represent Vagcheck, but also TTOC if the TTOC dont mind us doing it.... doesnt appear that anyone else is doing it.

Anyone local going to come along, I can try to get a few spaces...


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

might be up for this. john/wak. ill check diary and let u know.

cheers


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sorry guys , way back when this first came up, I didnt know I would be changing jobs and we need this valuable day for something else - hope you all have fun, I am jealous. 8)


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I might be up for this, nice little run on a Sunday


----------



## Techno (Jan 14, 2007)

Looks like being a great meet but don't think I can make this one.  
G4 concert the night before in Milton Keynes [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I cant make this one either as I have a wedding on East Anglia the night before :? :?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I'll start by trying to get space for about 6 then.....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

AHEM !

After a chat with Helen, it seems we can make this one!

Please add me to the list - thanks.

John


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

OK, I have spoke to the Organiser!!!!!!

We have a pitch, they have plenty of space but so far suggested 6 cars but can expand, can we have some more names and I'll be able to give them final numbers on the day.

Starts at 11am, attendance before is preferred, say 10am , to set up.

Its representing TTOC and Vagcheck, but I dont have any TTOC flyers if someone sends me some we'll put them on the screens.

1. Wak
2. Morgan
3.TTOTAL
4. TEJ
5. Digimeister
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

post up if you think you can make it, should be a laugh and a bit different to an all TT meet.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Can we get Lee to send down the TTOC nice new Banners that we had at Poole Quay ?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

if someone can bring them we'll use them!

I want one of them too! :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Guys,

I've posted this on the TTOC forum to see if they can sort out flyers & flags for you.

Hope that helps

Wish I could come


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nice one, how about my idea of issueing all the reps with them for regular use


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Nice one, how about my idea of issueing all the reps with them for regular use


Not sure how practical that is as there are so many of us now - 15+ and I think we only have 8 flags!

See if your other thread generates any response


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well hows about having half at each end of the country for starters


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Well hows about having half at each end of the country for starters


 :lol:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

they look expensive, how much are they?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Wak said:


> they look expensive, how much are they?


Best ask Mark that question


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

its ok, found them, a fair few quid !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Seen them for about Â£90 somewhere..


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Bit more.. they call them feather flags Wak.

http://www.hampshireflag.co.uk/FeatherFlags.html


----------



## Audi_TT_Spares (Feb 6, 2006)

Well funny.... im working that day and have been asked to Patrol Elvetham Heath... its my local beat area....

Look out for me...  [smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## gloveywoo (Apr 24, 2007)

Just noticed this thread!

I will DEFO be there! Looks 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Brilliant news guys, lets have a couple more then???


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Brilliant news guys, lets have a couple more then???


Indeed! anymore for anymore :?:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

B

U

M

P

To the top :wink:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

OK, I have spoke to the Organiser!!!!!!

We have a pitch, they have plenty of space but so far suggested 6 cars but can expand, can we have some more names and I'll be able to give them final numbers on the day.

Starts at 11am, attendance before is preferred, say 10am , to set up.

Its representing TTOC and Vagcheck, but I dont have any TTOC flyers if someone sends me some we'll put them on the screens.

1. Wak
2. Morgan
3.TTOTAL
4. TEJ
5. Digimeister
6. gloveywoo
7.
8.
9.
10.

post up if you think you can make it, should be a laugh and a bit different to an all TT meet.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Audi_TT_Spares said:


> Well funny.... im working that day and have been asked to Patrol Elvetham Heath... its my local beat area....
> 
> Look out for me...  [smiley=policeman.gif]


Guess we shall recognise you Lee :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

eer, you do realise i won't be in my TT Wak?

I appear to have mislaid it


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> eer, you do realise i won't be in my TT Wak?
> 
> I appear to have mislaid it


its ok, we will have plenty of space for you...

in the back!  :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

They wont know Andy :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

any more, for this Sunday?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Guys, I've asked about the flags and flyers but nothing decided yet (maybe too late now :? )

If I do get an answer to my question to the OC, would any of you be prepared to take the flags to the event if they can be couriered to you?

For info, the poles will fit in a coupe with the rear seats folded down, diagonally across, then there are a couple of boxes for the stands and grass spikes.

Let me know if anyone can and I'll re-ask the question


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Guys, I've asked about the flags and flyers but nothing decided yet (maybe too late now :? )
> 
> If I do get an answer to my question to the OC, would any of you be prepared to take the flags to the event if they can be couriered to you?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I have a diagonal with my subwoofer, if some flyers could be sent then window dressing with them would be doable.. :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Wak said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, I've asked about the flags and flyers but nothing decided yet (maybe too late now :? )
> ...


Having seen your boot the other day, I can guarantee you haven't got room for the flags. Anyone else?

I'll see what I can do about the flyers.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I have plenty of headroom (if its not raining)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTotal said:


> I have plenty of headroom (if its not raining)


Hmmm - I wouldn't guarantee it :wink:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Any last minute takers..... I will need to give out some approximate numbers for space by tomorrow.....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Do you come from a rainy area? does it rain immediately after youâ€™ve washed your car. well look no further. the new lexxus will shoot out an umbrella when it starts raining. using special mechnism, the lexxus has been designed to detect rain and normal water. the umbrella will shot up when the car is packed doesnâ€™t matter if the engine is running or not. â€œtest drive one todayâ€

Ideal for club shows...

:wink:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

:? the weather is not looking good.....

whats the feelings from attendees on this?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Well unless it's absolutely throwing it down i'll be there


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OK I shall drill holes in the floor so the rain can get out 

Sorry guys but I cannot see the point of standing around in the rain on a precious day off.

I am happy sending a donation to Donna for the charity concerned...

John


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

right... no one is dropping out ... WE ARE BRITISH!!!!!! Bring an umbrella!

We are already down on the website as attending hence get yer wellies on, yer tweed jackets , and yer smoking pipes !!!!!

Drop your roof and phut phut your way to the show...

be there for around 10am


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OK Sar'nt Major 

:wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTotal said:


> OK I shall drill holes in the floor so the rain can get out
> 
> Sorry guys but I cannot see the point of standing around in the rain on a precious day off.
> 
> ...


John,

The weather forecast isn't actually looking too bad for Sunday - possibly a light shower in the afternoon but that's about it. 

But don't blame me if you get drenched :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

We are planning to wear Souwesters and oilskins !

Ideal weather for a British Summer


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Ile be there as its seconds from my home.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

1. Wak
2. Morgan
3.TTOTAL
4. TEJ
5. Digimeister
6. gloveywoo
7. Juber
8. Jacksprat
9.
10.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Send Jacksprat too ! 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

See you all tomorrow! 8)


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Well despite a very close one, we will hopefully have the hot rod there too, we were waiting for some new spark plug leads which actually arrived this morning believe it or not and we just got it started so we will be there too!

Thanks so much for keeping this one bumped and looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow! (Wak - Saw you (or rather heard you first) on the A30 this week (nr the Audi Garage!!)

Donna


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Good meet - great to see you guys


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

A fantastic day, really enjoyed it & great to catch up with you all 

Many thanks to Donna for inviting us/making us aware of this meet, & nice to see you again 

Would definately be up for coming along next year as well !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks for the invites Donna, lets post this up again for next year.

Really nice to catch up again Morgan and thanks for the stuff you did 4 me.

Wak - thanks for the prizes :wink:

Tej - thanks for cleaning my wheels

James nice to meet you

Andy time you got back in a TT


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Thanks so much for coming up, we were a little disappointed by the turn out (public, not cars) but I guess people had different ideas about what the weather was going to do!

Got a few pics which I will post when I get 5 more mins, Good to see you all, still looking great (the cars!! - and you guys too!!) ;-)

Donna


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

My Pics here...
http://www.wak-tt.com/heath2007/heath2007.htm










Secure Parking









elo elo elo, who's parked this skip ere then! Cant be avin that! 









this'll stop us getting calls about this ere heap! 









A belt like that should allow 115k miles between cambelt changes.









When you need some downforce for the corners...









And for our next trick we will make the sign levitate... Vengardian Leviosaaaaaaa!


----------

